# Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?



## FcryCola (19. Januar 2010)

*Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

Hallo ich hab eine XFX 9800GTX+

(http://www.appinformatica.com/imf/t...-785m-512mb-ddr3-dual-dvi-tv-pci-e-bla-1g.jpg)

so da diese ziemlich laut ist vorallem wenn sie mal richtig leistung zeigen muss, schätze ich ist sie ziemlich verdreckt

wie mache ich denn jetzt solch einen Lüfter bzw Kühler sauber?


----------



## kress (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

Du kannst die Verkleidung abschrauben um die Kühlrippen freizulegen. Die Schrauben befinden sich einmal vorne bei den Anschlüßen zum Monitor (wie schön auf dem Bild zu sehen ist) und auf der Rückseite. Dann kannst du das alles mal mit Kompressor oder Druckluftspray auspusten.


----------



## Galileo39 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

Führt das aufschrauben an der Rückseite nicht zu einem Garantieverlust?


----------



## DAEF13 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

Entweder so wie kress es schon beschrieben hat (geht die Garantie dadurch verloren, wegen dem Abschrauben?) oder ohne Abschrauben mit Druckluft(spray oder kompressor)duchpusten. 
Am Schluss kannste ja auch mitm Staubsauger den Rest versuchenzu entfernen.


Edit: Ich bin anscheinend ja nicht der einzige der wegen garantieverlust fragt und es interessiert mich ehrlich gesagt auch 
Kann man jetzt ohne bedenken die Haube entfernen?


----------



## kress (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

Nein, die Garantie geht nur verloren, wenn du den Cpu Kühler löst, hier wird ja nur die Abdeckung gelöst. Über der Halterung vom Kühler auf der Rückseite is ja der Aufkleber mit dem Garantieverlust, nicht aber bei der Abdeckung.


----------



## Galileo39 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

So ich hab gerade mal auf die Rückseite meiner Grafikkarte geschaut. Einmal der Cpu-Kühler mit dem Garantie-Sticker und dann noch viele Schrauben mehr. Ich hab ne GTX275 falls das irgendwas damit zutun hat. Jetzt ist die Frage ob das bei allen Grafikkarten gleich geht.


----------



## kress (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

Also bei meiner HD4850 Golden Sample kann ich ohne Probleme die Verkleidung abschrauben. Alle sind frei zugänglich. Nur beim Kühler hängt der Kleber drüber. So ist es zumindest bei mir.


----------



## Galileo39 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

Da ich auch mal meine Grafikkarte reinigen wollte, interessiert mich das nun sehr. Wie viele Schrauben schraubst du denn weg, wenn du die Verkleidung entfernst und inwiefern kann man die Karte einfach mit einem Staubsauger absaugen ohne schlimmeres befürchten zu müssen?


----------



## FcryCola (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

also bei mir was das so

ich hatte mal die komplette verkleidung gelöst(auf der rückseite alle schrauben gelöst) udn aufeinmal hatte ich alles in der hand?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...71619-xfx-9800gtx-voltauslesestellen-gut2.jpg

da mal die rückseite wo die schrauben drinen waren

emm
wie kann man denn nur die verkleidung lösen sodass der kühlkörüer udn lüfter drauf bleiben?


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

Gar nicht da die Verkleidung von innen mit Schrauben befestigt ist, hab mal eben bei meinem GTX280 Lüfter nachgeschaut. Das dürfte bei der 9800GTX nicht anders sein. Also Finger weg da Garantieverlust! Kress hat eine Ati da ist das afaik anders gelöst.

Die Druckluftspraydosen-Lösung ist sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## FcryCola (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

ja gut ok also wi emachen weil das ding ist echt dreckig da drinne?

hätte nen großen kompressor?aber eigentlich nur wenns unbedingt sein muss?

weil das ding läuft bei zimmertemperatur auf 20-23 %  geschwindigkeit in einem Antec Twelve Hundret




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galileo39 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

Messe doch mal die Temps mit Hardwaremonitor und vergleich mit einer normalen Karte im Benchmark. Grafikkarten werden bei last laut, das ist so und wird wohl immer so bleiben, außer passic gekühlte und Karten ohne referenzkühler.


----------



## FcryCola (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

ja ich hätte den hardware monitor von nvidia?

es sei denn es gibt bessere?

emm also ich hatte schonmal das die bei 60grad war und das bei spielen wie dirt 2 (glaube ich)

also die temps liegen bei 43grad und 23% lüfterumdrehungen

vorallem hört man das teil ganz schön


----------



## Galileo39 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

War das früher auch schon so oder erst seid einem bestimmten Zeitraum, weil bei 23% sollten eigendlich die Lüfter fast unhörbar sein, so jedenfalls bei mir.
Also ich fand diesen *Hardwaremonitor* ganz gut


----------



## FcryCola (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

ja das weis ich eben nicht aber man hört ihn deutlich 

habe ihn eben mal auf 15 runtergedrosselt udn muss sagen er ist dann weit aus leiser?

gut in einem Antec 1200 ist alles etwas lauter aber irgendwie bissi nerven!


----------



## Ampeldruecker (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

Jetzt wo du ihn sowieso schon ab hattest, kannst du ih ruhig nochmal abschrauben und den Staubsauger zu Rate ziehen


----------



## ElRelano (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

Ich würde gar nicht erst die Verkleidung abschrauben , ein Pinsel(ich nehm einen Malerpinsel mit langen Borsten) tut es auch.Einfach von allen Seiten den Staub zu den Öffnungen kehren und nem Staubsauger wegsaugen. Ich hab ne GTX 275 und meine Dame ne 8800GTX und bei beiden klappt das einwandfrei! Ich wische auch mit einem leicht feuchten lappen die lüfterblätter ab , da ich finde , das es dann länger dauert bis neuer ansetzt!


----------



## kress (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

Also das die selbst bei nem Antec 1200 so warm wird. Hab das Case selbst und meine Graka geht nie über 50°C unter Volllast, davor in meinem kleineren Case wurde die viel wärmer. Ja mit nem Pinsel kannst du es auch mal probieren, glaube aber nicht, das man da überall ran kommt. Nimm lieber den Kompressor/Druckluftspray.


----------



## Genghis99 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

Das mit der Garantie beim Abnehmen des Lüfters - ist eine Frage für den Rechtsanwalt.

Die Hersteller können nämlich nicht so einfach in ihre Klauseln schreiben, was sie wollen.

Meine Ansicht ist, das Reinigen eines Kühlers - steht nicht im Gegensatz zu "bestimmungsgemässem Gebrauch". Es wird nichts mutwillig zerstört oder verändert.
Der Hersteller hat nicht das Recht - mir als Eigentümer der Karte (das ist ja keine lizensierte Software oder so) die Wartung meiner Karte zu Untersagen. Das ist sogar ein Eingriff in mein Eigentumsrecht.

Kein Autohersteller leistet sich die Frechheit, bei einer Motorwäsche vom "Erlöschen der Garantie" zu sprechen - selbst wenn's die Oma macht.

Ich würde mich nicht scheuen, in so einem Fall von "Garantie wegen Kühlerreinigung erloschen" - mich zu wehren und zu klagen. Das Gericht wird nämlich die Garantiebedingungen in diesem Punkt als nicht rechtmässig feststellen. Gleiches ist in anderen Fällen ja bereits geschehen.


----------



## leorphee (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

Druckluft bringt aber mehr als ein Staubsauger & geh nach draußen - ich sprech aus Erfahrung. Ich mache es ca. alle 4 Monate und der staub ist jedes mal zu sehen(den ich ausblase).


----------



## FcryCola (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

also ich habe vorhin meien rechner auf gehabt udn mal sauber gemacht so grob

und ich muss sagen die graka is tinen drinne zu hab reingeleuchtet mit einer led lampe.

der lüfter ist auch ziemlich dreckig naja und innen drine di ekühlfinen auch also man erkennt deutlich den staub.

was ich jetzt mal wissen wollte ist soll ich  die graka rausnehem udn wenn wie auf schrauben? 

oder

mit nem kompresser richti gmal aufdrehen und die von aussem am dvi anschluss mal richtig durchblasen lassen?


----------



## leorphee (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

ich habe sie auch ausgebaut und dann draußen mit Kompressor ausgeblasen, ohne sie auseinander zu schrauben, du wirst auch so eine Staubwolke sehen...
Meist nehme ich das ganze Gehäuse mit nach unten und blase da auch noch durch...
bringt immer wieder 2-3°C...


----------



## GPHENOM (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

Nicht vergessen den Lüfter festzuhalten.
Sonst könnte die graka kaputtgehen.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

Ich würde das mit dem Kompressor ja sein lassen, weil du ja dann den Staub von innen gegen drückst


----------



## FcryCola (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

j aok werd ich mal die tage machen


----------



## Ampeldruecker (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

Kannst du dann berichten, ob es die Kühlung verbessert hat?


----------



## FcryCola (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

ja kann ich machen

ich werde die tage den kompressor raus holen ( so schnell ich zeit finde) udn dann anschlißen diese richtig mal auspusten udn den ganzen scheiß rausblasen

werd vorher mittels 2-3 std gta4 zocken die temps mit dem passenden nvidia systemtool messen und aufzeichen lassen.

danach werd ich es vergleichen


----------



## Ampeldruecker (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

Ok na dann gutes Gelingen und viel Glück


----------



## FcryCola (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

so wie versprochen

habe die tage sprich gestern mal mir das programm msi kombuster geladen und es mal gestartet mit den standart einstellung die dort gewählt waren.

die graka lief bis auf 75°C heiß!

heute dann:

habe mir den Artic Cooling Acceleron Twin Turbo Pro gekauft für 30Euro und ich muss sagen, bis auf das draufbauen des lüfters was schwer war(aufgrund das die kühlkörper nicht vollständig passnd waren) bringt er das was er verspricht.

wieder msi kombuster laufen gehabt und maximal 54°C gehabt udn das nach längerem laufen als ein tag zuvor.

hoffe ich habe mein versprechen gehalten.


----------



## FcryCola (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

so eben nochmal in normaler zimmertemperatur getestet

nach 20 minuten fullscreen und dauerhaften 49-50fps waren die temps bei maximal 57°c und der lüfter lief nichtmal so wie mir das mein nvidia system monitor gesagt hat auf etwas um die 70%!

klingt doch gut oder?


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

So wie ich sagte, wenn die Karte zu heiß wird, Luft durchblasen wirkt Wunder.


----------



## FcryCola (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter reinigen ?*

jo das aber erst wenn der Kühler ab ist und sich in eine verpackung macht.

hab nen neuen gekauft einfach der wunder bewikrt. satte 21°C kühler unter vollast mit MSI Kombuster BETA.


----------

